# urgent ! achat XS demain



## gaetanh34 (7 Janvier 2021)

bonjour, 
pensez vous qu'acheter un iPhone XS est judicieux actuellement ?
mon SE (1) est décédé hier, je me retrouve avec un ciel androiddonc je suis un peu pressé ^^
j'ai trouvé un iPhone XS 64go avec accessoires neufs, coque et verre tempes rhinoshield, batterie autour des 85 et certificat de cession pour 550€, je peux aller le chercher demain
qu'en pensez vous ?
bonne journée


----------



## Sly54 (7 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Pense à ajouter le prix du changement de batterie au prix d'achat.
Pour rester dans cette gamme de prix, je crois que je partirais sur un SE2. Un peu plus cher, un 12 mini.


----------



## gaetanh34 (7 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pense à ajouter le prix du changement de batterie au prix d'achat.
> Pour rester dans cette gamme de prix, je crois que je partirais sur un SE2. Un peu plus cher, un 12 mini.


je veux vraiment pas partir sur un SE2 par ce ue je veux un bled et j'en ai marre du bouton home... pour la batterie si ca me laisse 1 moi ou deux c'est suffisant je pense. et le 12 mini j'ai pas le budget... clairement 800€ c'est beaucoup trop (j'ai 15 ans, j'ai vendu mon MBP a un proche pour me payer le XS.) je vais regarder si au final un 11 ca collerais mais si c'est 689 + une coque c'est infaisable


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2021)

gaetanh34 a dit:


> bonjour,
> pensez vous qu'acheter un iPhone XS est judicieux actuellement ?
> mon SE (1) est décédé hier, je me retrouve avec un ciel androiddonc je suis un peu pressé ^^
> j'ai trouvé un iPhone XS 64go avec accessoires neufs, coque et verre tempes rhinoshield, batterie autour des 85 et certificat de cession pour 550€, je peux aller le chercher demain
> ...


Je trouve 550  € un poil trop cher pour un XS 64Go.

On trouve des réconditionnés pour moins de 500 €.

Mais si tu es pressé, ça peut jouer en effet.

Le XR neuf étant à 589  € en 64 Go neuf, je partirait plutôt là dessus vu la très faible différence de prix. OK, il n'a qu'un appareil photo, mais un écran plus grand et c'est exactement la même puce.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Janvier 2021)

gaetanh34 a dit:


> je veux vraiment pas partir sur un SE2 par ce ue je veux un bled et j'en ai marre du bouton home


OK, je sais que j'adore le bouton home, mais les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.
Par contre, pas trop bien compris le " je veux un *bled* et j'en ai marre du bouton home", je sens bien l'erreur de frappe + correction automatique…


----------



## daffyb (7 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> OK, je sais que j'adore le bouton home, mais les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.
> Par contre, pas trop bien compris le " je veux un *bled* et j'en ai marre du bouton home", je sens bien l'erreur de frappe + correction automatique…


Je pense qu'il voulait écrire OLED


----------



## MrTom (7 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

Avec une batterie à 85%, dans un an elle est au bord du gouffre. Prend un téléphone neuf dans la gamme ou en reconditionné, il y a des XR 256Go pour 650 euros.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2021)

Je trouve aussi le tarif élevé 
je suis de l'avis de MrTom


----------



## gaetanh34 (7 Janvier 2021)

gaetanh34 a dit:


> je veux vraiment pas partir sur un SE2 par ce ue je veux un bled et j'en ai marre du bouton home... pour la batterie si ca me laisse 1 moi ou deux c'est suffisant je pense. et le 12 mini j'ai pas le budget... clairement 800€ c'est beaucoup trop (j'ai 15 ans, j'ai vendu mon MBP a un proche pour me payer le XS.) je vais regarder si au final un 11 ca collerais mais si c'est 689 + une coque c'est infaisable


oled* ahah

bah apres tous les accessoires sont neufs et il y a une coque et verre trempé avant et arrière rhinoshield

je me refuse d'acheter du reconditionné autre que chez apple, pour la simple et bonne raison que c'est pas fiable, et j'ai vraiment besoin de mon tel rapidement, et le XS est vraiment mieux que le XR donc je pense partir la dessus. apres j'aurais bien pris un XR reconditionné par apple mais il y a pas de stock malheureusement...


----------



## MrTom (7 Janvier 2021)

gaetanh34 a dit:


> je me refuse d'acheter du reconditionné autre que chez apple, pour la simple et bonne raison que c'est pas fiable


Chez Apple, c'est le seul endroit où c'est fiable justement. Les produits sont vérifiés par Apple, les pièces changés sont des pièces d'origine Apple et la batterie est systématiquement changé pour une neuve de marque Apple. De plus, le produit est garanti un an. C'est bien le seul endroit où j'achèterai du reconditionné en toute confiance. Tu peux aussi te renseigner sur les vidéo des produits recondtionnés, il y en a sur Youtube.

Et il y a du stock de XR :


----------



## gaetanh34 (7 Janvier 2021)

ah oui oui je suis d'accord et c'est aussi le seul endroit ou je pourrai acheter du reconditionné. 
pour le stock oui il ya du 256go, mais 649 hors coque c'est pas donné... j'ai clairement pas les moyens... comme dit plus haut j'ai que 15 piges et j'ai revendu mon MBP pour m'acheter le XS. puis le XS est vraiment vraiment mieux que le XR...  

il y aurait eu des stocks de XR a 499 mais malheureusement il y a pas et je connais pas de messene...


----------



## MrTom (7 Janvier 2021)

Mais tu vas acheter un iPhone avec une batterie en fin de vie. Dans un an tu risques de regretter d'avoir mis autant dans un téléphone qui ne tiendra plus du tout la journée en charge.


----------



## gaetanh34 (7 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Mais tu vas acheter un iPhone avec une batterie en fin de vie. Dans un an tu risques de regretter d'avoir mis autant dans un téléphone qui ne tiendra plus du tout la journée en charge.


normalement elle a 88 ou 85 je sais plus, au pire dans 1 ou deux mois je la changerai au pire


----------



## Lamahi (7 Janvier 2021)

Hum...




le prix me ferai vite changer d’avis...
Je ne sais pas si les iPhone sont sous garantie lors de leur reconditionnement.


----------



## gaetanh34 (7 Janvier 2021)

sous garantie = happe care plus. le mien serait pas garanti ni reconditionné. apres si je dois lâcher 75 € dans 3 mois ca me dérange pas trop


----------



## Lamahi (7 Janvier 2021)

gaetanh34 a dit:


> apres si je dois lâcher 75 € dans 3 mois ca me dérange pas trop


Aucun problème.
Après, c’est toi qui vois


----------



## gaetanh34 (7 Janvier 2021)

Lamahi a dit:


> Aucun problème.
> Après, c’est toi qui vois


bah j'ai pas envie de faire une connerie, mais iPhone XS 64,  coque et verre trempés rhinoshield, en excellent état, avec boite et accessoires neufs, certificat de vente mais batterie a changer d'ici quelque temps le tout 550€ je pense pas que ca soit une mauvais idée sachant que juste la coque vaut 50, 25 d'adaptateur, 25 de câble et 30 d'écouteur (que je n'utiliserai pas, merci les AirPods)


----------



## gaetanh34 (8 Janvier 2021)

gaetanh34 a dit:


> bah j'ai pas envie de faire une connerie, mais iPhone XS 64,  coque et verre trempés rhinoshield, en excellent état, avec boite et accessoires neufs, certificat de vente mais batterie a changer d'ici quelque temps le tout 550€ je pense pas que ca soit une mauvais idée sachant que juste la coque vaut 50, 25 d'adaptateur, 25 de câble et 30 d'écouteur (que je n'utiliserai pas, merci les AirPods)


update : 
j'ai trouvé un XS max 64 avec aussi les accessoires neufs, la facture et l batterie a 86/89 (le bougre a oublié ‍♂️) a 500, sur ce budget se rajoute une coque rhinosheild a 50 et le tour est joué. seul point qui me chagrine, le numéro de série commence par F. est ce grave ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2021)

gaetanh34 a dit:


> update :
> j'ai trouvé un XS max 64 avec aussi les accessoires neufs, la facture et l batterie a 86/89 (le bougre a oublié ‍♂️) a 500, sur ce budget se rajoute une coque rhinosheild a 50 et le tour est joué. seul point qui me chagrine, le numéro de série commence par F. est ce grave ?


C'est donc un reconditionné


----------



## MrTom (8 Janvier 2021)

Alors quel choix as-tu fait finalement?


----------



## gaetanh34 (11 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est donc un reconditionné


Oui mais reconditionne par Apple non ?


----------



## Lamahi (11 Janvier 2021)

L’as tu récupéré ?


----------



## gaetanh34 (11 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Alors quel choix as-tu fait finalement?


IPhone XS Max or 64go avec batterie à 89% et accessoires neufs à 500€ avec facture d’achat de base, coque rhinoshield commandé


----------



## Lamahi (11 Janvier 2021)

Quels sont tes premières appréciations ?


----------



## gaetanh34 (11 Janvier 2021)

Lamahi a dit:


> L’as tu récupéré ?


Je vous parle avec en ce moment même



Lamahi a dit:


> Quels sont tes premières appréciations ?


L’écran est magnifique, il est en très bon état, content de mon choix, un XR j’aurai été déçu pour ce prix, les photos sont folles


----------



## Lamahi (11 Janvier 2021)

Penses à essayer d’optimiser ta recharge de la batterie étant donné qu’elle est à 85%. Regarde ça : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208387

Personnellement, je fais attention à ma manière de recharger mon iPhone. Il a quatre ans et sa batterie d’origine est toujours à 83%. C’est un iPhone SE 1 mais il va pas tarder dégager 
Mais j’en suis tout de même très satisfait


----------



## gaetanh34 (11 Janvier 2021)

Lamahi a dit:


> Penses à essayer d’optimiser ta recharge de la batterie étant donné qu’elle est à 85%. Regarde ça : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208387
> 
> Personnellement, je fais attention à ma manière de recharger mon iPhone. Il a quatre ans et sa batterie d’origine est toujours à 83%. C’est un iPhone SE 1 mais il va pas tarder dégager
> Mais j’en suis tout de même très satisfait


Oui mais je suis pas fan de la recharge optimisée, au final la batterie est à 89 et j’ai toujours fait gaffe à les recharges, notamment sur mon SE 1 que j’avais avant le xs max (ultra fiable le SE1


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2021)

Lamahi a dit:


> Penses à essayer d’optimiser ta recharge de la batterie étant donné qu’elle est à 85%. Regarde ça : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208387
> 
> Personnellement, je fais attention à ma manière de recharger mon iPhone. Il a quatre ans et sa batterie d’origine est toujours à 83%. C’est un iPhone SE 1 mais il va pas tarder dégager
> Mais j’en suis tout de même très satisfait


Rechargez quand selon vos envies , sans vous souciez de la batterie


----------



## CogipTelematique (15 Janvier 2021)

Bon choix le XS ! Je vois que tout le monde a le même avis positif sur le SE d'origine.  Le mien a sa batterie d'origine autour de 85% aussi, il fonctionne encore vraiment bien et il tient ses journées donc c'est pas gênant pour mon usage. Les téléphones récents sont trop grands pour mes doigts, à part peut-être le 12 Mini mais il est trop cher pour moi.


----------

